# Esclarecimento para montar uma Estação Meteorológica



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2007 às 19:27)

Olá!

Estou a desenvolver um projecto na minha escola, que consiste, entre outros aspecto, em disponibilizar on-line os dados recolhidos pela nossa Estação Meteorológica. E é aí que reside o problema!!! Nem eu nem a colega que está a desenvolver o projecto comigo sabemos como disponibilizar os dados on-line. Se alguém me puder dar uma ajuda, fico desde já agradecido!

Cumprimentos meteorológicos


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Esclarecimento para montar um EM...*

Viva! 
Apesar de não ter EM nem experiência, para o pessoal o esclarecer era útil que informasse qual a EM que estão a utilizar (marca/modelo) assim como qual é o software com que extraem os dados da EM...

Abraço


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2007 às 19:39)

*Re: Esclarecimento para montar uma EM...*

De facto não tenho neste momento essa informação (não estou na escola). Terei essa informação amanha!


----------

